# Lager yeast starter - temperature



## mondestrunken (6/6/13)

Quick question.

Is it good to go high 18-20, and build up the numbers or go slow, 5-10?

I'm just wondering if the ester production in a starter would influence the taste later on?


----------



## Florian (6/6/13)

As far as I've heard and been told go normal temps, 20 - 25 or so.

Obviously decant the resulting beer and only pitch the yeast.

Also, chill your yeast SLOWLY to pitching temp, I usually put it in a big pot of similar temp water and put that in the fridge at the desired temp, usually together with the no chill cube if I no chill. I decant after chilling.


----------



## verysupple (6/6/13)

Yup, after reading the "Yeast" book (White and Zainasheff) I agree with Florian. Starters are all about yeast cell counts, viability and vitality - not about the taste. You want to grow them up warm as it doesn't stress the yeast and you end up with better vitality when you pitch. Also it doesn't take as long  .

EDIT: Florian could be correct about chilling it slowly, but just to throw out another opinion, I wouldn't think it would matter about the chilling _rate_ so long as you don't freeze the little guys. My understanding is that they'd just quickly go dormant and then go active again once they warm up. Hence the idea of pitching into wort that is slightly warmer than the yeast so they sense the temp increase and go nuts.


----------



## mondestrunken (6/6/13)

Thanks guys.

But I normally do a (2-3L) starter around 24 hours beforehand and just chuck the whole thing in.


----------



## mikk (7/6/13)

mondestrunken said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> But I normally do a (2-3L) starter around 24 hours beforehand and just chuck the whole thing in.


Then don't use a starter at high temps.

Personally, I've found that starters made at normal lager temps (10-13) make a better beer, in that the wort ferments faster & more completely, & that the yeast health is better at the end of fermentation allowing it to be reused without any issues. Lower starter temps seem to lower yeast quantity, but increase the quality.

The lag time for starters at low temp is quite significant, but once pitched into your wort the lag time & fermentation speed can be almost as good as an ale yeast.

I use stir plates & oxygen, & pitching quantity is determined by Mr Malty, & since i've been doing this all my lagers have turned out very well...


----------



## manticle (7/6/13)

You have to make the decision between treating the starter like your beer to get it active and growing as many yeast cells as you can.

I make active starters and pitch the lot so I always use ferment temps and avoid oxygentation afetr fermentation of the starter begins. I do the same when I make lagers but the starters are much larger than for ales (1 pack into about 6 L, pitch at high krausen)


----------

